# Sick young rooster I believe



## Jarrod0627 (Nov 25, 2020)

I have a rooster that is lethargic and has recently stated sitting a lot and while eating he does it it’s a buff Brahma I know they are sometimes very calm but I’ve treated my flock with corid and wormed them but he’s the only on acting this way his combs are not very bright and will not run away like the rest of the chickens he just stands there till I pick him up


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I doubt he's actually eating. When they don't feel good they will pick around in the feed but not actually eat any. 

Has he lost a bunch of weight?

Did you do the corrid and wormer because he was off? 

You can try mixing up a wet mash of his food to see if he'll eat that. Cooked oatmeal. Yogurt. Anything that might tempt him to eat.

If you get a chance a good side shot pic, that can help us sometimes too.


----------



## Jarrod0627 (Nov 25, 2020)

8E6B2477-93CE-401E-9669-AA3459FB513A




__
Jarrod0627


__
Nov 25, 2020




Buff Brahma roo


----------



## Jarrod0627 (Nov 25, 2020)

CDFFC8C1-37B7-4811-B75E-124DAE3C2220




__
Jarrod0627


__
Nov 25, 2020




Buff Brahma comb


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That poor is not feeling good at all.

What about his droppings?


----------



## Jarrod0627 (Nov 25, 2020)

It’s kind of slick and fast I’ve gotten one sample before I treated with corid 5 days ago it was more mucus like like but no blood


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Any chance for him to go to the vet? 

He might need broad spectrum antibiotics but these days we can't just walk in the feed store and buy them. 

Action needs to be taken quickly because if he's displaying illness he's in trouble. Birds don't let us know they're sick until things have gotten really bad.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

What Robin said.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

